# Good people



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks to Oldbay, I bought a rod from him. And at no fault of his the rod arrived broken due to fedex .
He put in the extra effert in contacting Fedex and thaking care that it all ended up great. Its nice to do business with people like this.
Thank you Jeremy.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I'm glad it all worked out.


----------

